# Vom eingescanten Negativ Farbbild erstellen



## chrisbergr (4. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Negativ eingescant und möchte das jetzt in PS in ein Farbfoto umwandeln.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich da vorgehen muss, ich hab gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Ich brauch das Bild dringend wegen der Beerdigung.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2005)

Ich glaube STRG+I sollte da weiterhelfen


----------



## chrisbergr (4. April 2005)

Dachte auch dass es so einfach geht, aber das ists nun leider nicht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2005)

Da sieht man, man sollte etwas vorher Probieren bevor man es anderen weitergibt.
Hab leider noch nie mit Negativen in PS gearbeitet.

Ich hab gerade gelesen dass das anscheinend von dem verwendetem Film abhängt.
Bei dem Scanner meines Vaters muss man wenn man Negativ auswählt auch immer einstellen welcher Film verwendet wurde.
Ich vergess aber auch immer soviel die letzten Tage

Hier hab ich eben noch mit Google gefunden 


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=69355


----------



## chrisbergr (4. April 2005)

Danke, das hilft mir schon eher weiter.


----------

